# Tent and Greenhouse Grow :D



## BudMuncher (Jan 25, 2011)

Carrying on from my last grow that got lost like a lot of other peoples, I'm growing in a 90x60x150cm tent with a 150 watt HPS. I currently have 2 plants growing but I can't remember when I planted them lol. They are Dutchbreed Orange Candy Floss which is a 12/12 strain, but one of them has autoflowered which is a pain as I gotta wait til that one finishes before I flip the lights to 12/12. Lights are currently on 18/6.

I have just bought some seeds from Attitude; Nirvana Bubblecious and Mandala Ganesh..here's the info from Attitude.

*"Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Mostly indica
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Developed by growers in Indiana, USA
*Flowering Time :* Medium, Long
*Outdoor Harvest :* October
*Height :* Short
*THC Level : *High
*Characteristics :* Truly resembling a typical bubble gum taste
link removedNirvana Seeds Bubblelicious[/URL][/B] was developed in the Midwest, U.S.A. then brought to Holland in the 90&#8217;s and further refined. Bubblelicious* g*rows vigorously and finishes flowering in about 8 weeks. Bubblelicious, also known as Bubble Gum is medium tall plant, producing compact, crystal covered buds. Bubblelicious is highly resinous and extra sweet. Certain individuals actually display that distinct pink chewing gum scent and flavour.  Winner of two awards in the High Times Cannabis Cup of 1994, a 2nd place in 1995 and again a 2nd prize in 1999, giving Bubble Gum a total of 4 awards from the judges.  It's *cannabis seeds* are best suited for growing indoors and its THC is strong 15-20%.  Harvest month for outside is October and its difficulty growth is moderate."


*"Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Indica / Sativa
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* Yamuna x Afghan (landrace Uttarkhand, N. India; Afghanistan)
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* September / October
*Height :* Medium
*THC Level : *High
*Characteristics :* this strain shows potential against depression & anxiety

editMandala Seeds Ganesh[/URL][/B] was created for our 5th anniversary.   We recreated our exotic, high-class indica-sativa hybrid &#8220;Yamuna&#8221; from the &#8220;Limited Collector&#8217;s Ganesh Edition&#8221;, which was issued in our first year, and crossed it with our best Afghan parent from seed stock collected in the 1980&#8217;s. The result is an impressive stout plant oozing with resin that grows like an indica and feels like a sativa.* Ganesh* is an excellent choice for closet cultivation or a grow box due to it&#8217;s short stature and the even growth pattern. Plants vegged for 3 weeks in soil reach a height of approx. 60cm when mature. To harvest a field of &#8220;baseball bat&#8221; type colas in regular grow spaces we suggest vegging the *cannabis seeds* for 4-5 weeks for organic (soil) cultivation. *Ganesh* grows perfectly with little or no feeding in quality soil. 
Our unique combination of land race genetics injects a lot of vigour into this strain and the thick shoots from mother plants provide quality cuttings over an extended period. Due to the extreme density of the buds approx. 20-25% of the plants show some mould susceptibility in the top third portion of the head bud in the last week of flowering. Therefore, this strain is best grown in spaces with humidity control. You should also water sparsely in the last week of flowering. Wait until* Ganesh* has slightly droopy leaves and give them just enough for their daily requirement. A daily check of the head buds during this period lets you detect mould early before it can cause any damage.

 The dense and crystalline buds have a rich, skunky smell that underlines the top quality of the smoke.   A heavy-duty grinder is recommended for these chunky buds!  The taste evokes the times of the finest Himalayan hash in the 1970&#8217;s - sweet and earthy with a chocolatey finish.* Ganesh* combines the best of both worlds, it&#8217;s dense, glittery indica nuggets have great &#8216;bag appeal&#8217; and the sativa-dominant high leaves you functional, social, yet relaxed.  It&#8217;s a great smoke for fun activities like snowboarding or a beach party, lying in your hammock and watching the sunlight flash through the trees, sensual leisure or bodywork such as massage, yoga, tai-chi and all kinds of creativity."

My boyfriend is up for growing a couple of plants in a greenhouse in his garden  so that will be a first for me.


----------



## BudMuncher (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's the's the plants on 30th December. The 2 older plants were 85 day old Lowryder Mint from Dutchbreed I was using up. Am currently smoking them now and they are really nice but bit mild. You can see the Orange Candy Floss that has started to flower  but never mind, its a purple pheno anyways 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## BudMuncher (Jan 25, 2011)

Took these photos today  I was having a ph problem but I've repotted in better compost and not used any nutrients and the plants are much better. Not going to grow autoflowerings plants again for a while as they don't seem to do too well under the 150 watt HPS but photoperiod strains do as you can see with the one thats vegging. I have a feeling its a male, but if it is I will save the pollen to cross pollinate with one of the new strains I bought and use the leaf to smoke with so I won't need tobacco (pures are too strong and I like to spread my weeds out as much as possible).

Think I will have to top the plant though or at least LST it, as the autoflowering one is no where near done yet.

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Bud, read this thread!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=655754#post655754


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool plants!  I think those are the smallest plants Ive ever seen.  Its definitely good to invest in some good soil.  I personally like to use ProMix but it can be hard to find depending on where you live.


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 7, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Hey Bud, read this thread!
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=655754#post655754



Thanks for that  I did wonder why it didn't work lol


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 7, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Cool plants!  I think those are the smallest plants Ive ever seen.  Its definitely good to invest in some good soil.  I personally like to use ProMix but it can be hard to find depending on where you live.



Oi! the big OCF isn't small!! And no way man did you never see any of the fun grows over the last few years on here? We had plants growing in tiny little medicine pots and alsorts 

Well the autoflowering OCF is might strong, I tested some last night and was flying  but the big one is male  I flipped the lights over to 12/12 4 days ago and he's covered in balls  so time to get some of the new seeds germinating


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2011)

What about the Mandala Ganesh ? Have u grow it yet ?


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 7, 2011)

I cut the autoflowering OCF today as tried a little smoke yesterday and was veeeeerry good  Not much on it but will give us a good few smokes :hubba:

The other OCF is confirmed male, I will keep it in there on 18/6 as its the only one in the tent at the moment and use its leaf for smoking with bud without using tobacco and might use its pollen to cross pollinate one of the new plants (once they old enough!).

I put 2 Ganesh and 2 Bubblelicious seeds in to germinate today 

These pictures I took yesterday..

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 22, 2011)

My sexy plant is a sexy male lol. These pics taken on day 7


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 22, 2011)

Day 4 for the seedlings. And the male is sexy as being all purple but coming down soon. Just trying to get some pollen from him.


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 22, 2011)

Day 9 for my seedlings. I've been away for the weekend so came back and they were stretching a little and 2 had fallen over as you can see in first picture.

Pics 2 and 3 show roots in 2 of them. Pic 4 repotted  , Pic 5 - I have a funky 3 leaved baby! Pics 6, 7 and 8 are the other 3 (i'm stoned and tired and can't remember which is which lol!), pic 9 back in the tent and pic 10 is the male's roots 

I collected a good amount of pollen, that badboy was full!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 23, 2011)

Seat grabbed for those Ganesh


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks  your welcome, pull up a comfy chair, large coffee and extra large spliff!


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 23, 2011)

not sure how long to veg them for, will probably just see how it goes


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 24, 2011)

I love how fast weed grows! These are loving the bigger pots already!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow these babies are shooting up! Nice fat leaves!

Pics 2 and 3 are the Bubblelicious

Pics 4 and 5 are the Ganesh 

Will give them first feed over next few days.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2011)

I will pull up a seat for this one if you dont mind.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't mind at all  Am thinking of getting some more beans in to germinate and making proper use of my tent this time. Not sure whether to top them of leave them though.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 3, 2011)

Lookin good BM!  Do you know the genetics behind the OCF?  Im wondering if its related to Chimeras Mental Floss.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

:ciao:

Happy Growing

:48:


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks guys. Not sure maine, sorry. Finished all my OCF now. They were from Dutchbreed. But I'm not 100% happy with their genetics and prices. Think you can get far better for much less. But they are a nice bunch over there anyhow


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

I bet diferences are going to be notice when you introduce the ferts. GoodLuck


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 4, 2011)

Gave the plants first feed. Not got much in so just gave them about 20 drops of Baby Bio in 2 litres of water. When they dry up I will give them plain water and see how their looking.

First 2 pics are Bubblelicious (looking fab!) 3rd and 4th pics are Ganesh (one looking fab, the other freaky and spindly lol)

I put 2 more seeds of each Ganesh and Bubblelicious in to germinated.

The free seeds i got with these seeds were feminised Power Kush and Bluewidow. Not sure when to get these in or whether to grow them in the tent or the greenhouse. Thinking the tent will be better so I can regulate them (lights, air circulation, temp, bugs etc).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

That Bubbleicious looking Very Nice...Mojo for the little ones


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 4, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That Bubbleicious looking Very Nice...Mojo for the little ones



Thanks  Yeah can't wait to get them budding! The growth is so compact, these are gonna be bushy as!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 6, 2011)

Only 2 days on from last photos and we've definately had a little growth spurt! Plain water tomorrow and then next water after that will have more nutrients.

New seeds have started popping :hubba: but I put them in to germinate just before I realised attitude was having its massive free seed give away so I ordered 2 more Mandala strains and all the freebie seeds  oh well just means I'll have to start making use of the greenhouse


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow I checked on them last night and then tonight and they have really shot up and bushed out! I just had to move the light up lol. Was thinking of topping these but I think I'm best off leaving them be as if I top them I won't have enough width in the tent for the new plants once they popped.

And silly me I've gone and ordered 2 more strains of Mandala seeds from Attitude along with all their freebies :hubba: and I just won another strain from Dutchbreed  where to put all these plants.... well there is the greenhouse once I'm certain there will be no more frosty nights!!

Pics are:

1. Before I moved the light up
2 & 3. Mandala Ganesh
4 & 5. Nirvana Bubblelicious

The beans I put in to germinate have all popped and are in soil waiting to come up


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 10, 2011)

Things are lookin good in your tent!  Will you switching to 12/12 soon?


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Maine, thanks for stopping by, not sure when to switch to 12/12...tempted to do it soon as as I have run out of smoke lol but it doesn't matter anywho as i wont get any for a good few months from this lot lol. Probs gonna try to give them a good few weeks yet but if they shoot up quick like they have over the last 24 hours then I may have to switch. They are still only about 6 inch tall. My tent is only 5 foot tall so max i can let them veg is 2 foot really.

I dont mind the new beans growing straight from 12/12 as I've done that before in micro grows very successfully


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 16, 2011)

Bushy plants  Ganesh on the left and Bubblelicious on the right. In the middle I have 2 of each again, rather stretched lol I will bury the stretch when I repot 

Hoping to turn to flowering next week so they'll have had about 6 weeks veg time.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Holey stretch Budmuncher!!  Haha dont you hate it when that happens.   The big girls look very nice though.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 17, 2011)

haha yeah I knew it would happen I haven't been that organised this week but not to worry I will fix it  And thanks, they needed a good drink but I'm happy with them. Lovely dark green and not needing feeding at all! Once I've flipped the lights I will repot the females into their final pots


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow you havnt fed them at all?  You might want to hit them with some nutes and I bet they would take off with new growth.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 17, 2011)

No if you read back you'll see that I gave them a small amount of nutes and they started burning, both strains don't need much if anything


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 21, 2011)

Older plants came to a bit of a stand still, Bubblelicious were looked a bit sad so have repotted them all today. Glad I did as they were very rootbound, but lovely to see such strong root systems. Going to put them into flowering on thursday. this does mean that the little plants will also be on 12/12 but thats ok as they aren't sexually mature yet anyway and won't be for another 4 weeks or so. Once I've taken out the males I will have more room so can raise the little ones up closer to the light so they won't stretch again.

Big plants now in 9" diameter pots and the little ones are in 7" pots.

The bigger Ganesh - the one that had 3 sets of leaves instead of 2 - has had a lot of growth underneath with 2 bottom branches reaching up to the top of the plant!

Given the older plants a good feed today to give them a boost.

Pictures:

1) Bubblelicious roots
2 & 3) Ganesh roots
4 & 5) Bubblelicious
6 & 7) Ganesh
8 & 9) Funky Ganesh growth


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's the photos of the younger plants; Ganesh first then Bubblelicious. And finally a photo of all 8 plants in the tent.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 22, 2011)

Measured the big plants this morning, they are between 10 and 12" tall :hubba:  so I'm looking at between 24 and 30" final budding height I guess?


----------



## kytsam (Mar 22, 2011)

Just read threw your forum looking gd man,  what was the yeild of that little 1 it looked small but also looked cool as, lol loved the colours on it keep up gd work man some Green Mojo For you


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't really count the yeild as I don't have sensitive enough scales to do that plus its only me and my fella that smoke it and we don't have egos lol but the smoke was great and yep it was an autoflowering so was never gonna be massive. Thanks for stopping by!

I can't wait to open my tent and see buds!!!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 24, 2011)

Took a quick photo yesterday before I changed the lights to 12/12. Big plants are between 11 and 14 inches :hubba: So today is day 1 flowering. Will get some pics over the next week and hopefully start to see the beginnings of buds


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 25, 2011)

I was away last night and when I got in a few hours ago and checked on the plants I was well impressed at how much they've grown and perked up! A good few inches over night lol


----------



## benamucc (Mar 25, 2011)

hahahaha...that's the BEST!!  i'm in flower right now, and the plants have stopped stretching and are just getting fatter by the day....oh, what a great sport this is!!

mojomojomojo


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 26, 2011)

I have what looks like so far 1 male bubblelicious and 1 female ganesh, can't tell on the other 2 yet but really hoping the other ganesh (the freaky one) is female as it has so much growth its unreal!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck to you Budmuncher... Any intentions for a cross? Bubblegum Ganesh just sounds really cool!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks man, maybe in the future but not with these plants. I have some pollen saved from my lovely male Dutchbreed Orange Candy Floss which I intend to cross with whatever female plants I get so hopefully both Ganesh and Bubble. I just have so many goddam seeds already haha 

Quick update, both Ganesh are female. One Bubble is male and taken out of the tent, still waiting to sex the other Bubble  VERY happy with the Ganesh growth


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats for the lady couple  ... Those leafs are big. How much veg days ?


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks man  I vegged them for 6 weeks (42 days) Will hopefully get some new photos tonight of them to share


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking great Bud, nice big plants!


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 1, 2011)

Just taken photos. Ganesh both female. Bubblelicious both male unfortunately.

Pics!

1 - the male bubbles
2&3 - Ganesh ladies
4-7 - close up ladies
8 - tent with males removed

I know the younger plants have stretched a fair bit which is a shame but I'm happy with my big Ganesh ladies


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 6, 2011)

Ganesh ladies now 2 weeks into flowering and looking lovely. My room smells good


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 6, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> Thanks man, maybe in the future but not with these plants. I have some pollen saved from my lovely male Dutchbreed Orange Candy Floss which I intend to cross with whatever female plants I get so hopefully both Ganesh and Bubble. I just have so many goddam seeds already haha
> 
> Quick update, both Ganesh are female. One Bubble is male and taken out of the tent, still waiting to sex the other Bubble  VERY happy with the Ganesh growth


boy! Some orange bubblegum candy floss sounds pretty good! I'll be watching for that grow


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 7, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> boy! Some orange bubblegum candy floss sounds pretty good! I'll be watching for that grow



 As I don't have any female Bubblelicious yet I will only be making Orange Candy Ganesh seeds for now but I have loads of OCF pollen so hopefully one day can do the Bubbles...thats gonna be one hell of a fruity strain!!! :hubba:


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow I'm amazed, the younger plants have sexed at 4 weeks old! Looks like the 2 Ganesh are male and the 2 Bubblelicious are female which suits me fine as the 4 older plants were the other way around. So looks like I will have 2 of each after all and can do a cross of Orange Candy Floss and Bubblelicous 

Will update with pics in a few days time when I'm 100% certain of sexes. Oh and one of the Bubblelicious grew into the lamp DOH! Only damaged one fan leaf though.

Hope everyone is well. Thanks to all for checking in


----------



## nova564t (Apr 9, 2011)

:watchplant: This batch looks really healthy.:farm:


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 12, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> :watchplant: This batch looks really healthy.:farm:



Thanks man. It sure is 

Younger ganesh were definately both male so pulled them now, though the one I just cut up and binned smelled absolutely LUSH! 

So now just 4 plants in the tent and I reckon that could be the tent's full capacity once their fully grown.

I'm a ******* and lost my camera yesterday so not sure when I will have pics. My OH has lent me his old camera but I have no idea if the macro on it is any good


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for no update. Took these photos tonight. They are budding up nice  The Bubbles are very stretched but as I said I knew it would happen.

Got some mini mango from dutchbreed and another strain also as freebie, germinating 2 of each, they will go straight in the greenhouse :hubba:

Pollinated the Ganesh last week, will do Bubbles in next few days. Only pollinating a few of the buds, not whole plant, with OCF pollen.

Pics:

1) whole grow tent
2 - 5) Ganesh
6 - 7) Bubblelicious

Hope everyone is well and having fab weather...its like summer here!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking good  how is the smell ?


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 22, 2011)

I can smell them when the light/fan are on in my room but its not too strong at all. Plus been very warm here so have had windows open fully for a good week or so now which helps reduce any smells but so far definately both seem great strains for stealth


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 25, 2011)

On Days 35 and 20 flowering for Ganesh and Bubbles respectively.

Ganesh are starting to frost up nicely, calyxs not started to swell yet though.

Noticed with the Bubblelicious, one is more sativa pheno and one more indica.

Photos!

1-6) Ganesh - one growing with one main cola and the other with more satelite buds
7-11) Bubblelicious


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 25, 2011)

Photos continued..

12-14) Ganesh buds close up
15) all in the tent filling it up nicely 

On wednesday the Ganesh will have been in flowering for 5 weeks :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

The main cola of that Ganesh is going to be scary


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't wait to smoke it  Been a good few months now since I had anything to toke on


----------



## BudMuncher (May 3, 2011)

Just taken some new photos. Ganesh are budding up really nicely and Bubbles are starting to fill out on top 

Pics 1 and 2 are the Bubblelicious. 3 to 6 are the Ganesh and last pic is whole tent


----------



## BudMuncher (May 3, 2011)

I forgot to say, one of the Ganesh, the one with lots of satelite buds, has slightly hermied which is annoying but hey ho never mind! Can see some seeds developing in its buds that I pollinated though which is good but theres now a chance that the bubblelicious may produce some hermy seeds grr!


----------



## BudMuncher (May 6, 2011)

Got some freebies from Dutchbreed, Autoflowering Mini Mango and Photoperiod Ice Canna. Put 2 of each in to germinate, one of each germinated and I've put them in the greenhouse. Will germinate more soon.

Getting tough to resist my big ladies in the tent now lol


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

I hear that, I often find myself daydreaming in the bud room!!! Keep up the good work, my friend!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 6, 2011)

They look great BM ... Have also put a bagseed ( HolyShit is the name ) and one 8 MilesHigh germinating for the balcony ... Summer Balcony Grow :doh:


----------



## BudMuncher (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. Just had a proper look at the buds and both Ganesh are doing really well, they both have a good percentage of cloudy trichomes and the one with the beastly cola even has some amber already!! This strain is finishing really fast :hubba:

The fattest Ganesh's cola has sort of split into 2/3 at the top, not sure if this is normal. But anyway when I took them all out of the tent for photos that top bud is so packed she is so top heavy!! haha I cannot WAIT to smoke her!!

Removed some of the lower branches that aren't developing well so I will toke on them while I wait... 

The seeds from where I pollinated are developin well  One of the Bubblelicious is REALLY fattening up 

Pics:
1&2) Ganesh
3-5) Bubblelicious
6) Tent

Enjoy


----------



## bho_expertz (May 10, 2011)

Looking good. ChopChop time ?


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

Looking great, my friend!


----------



## BudMuncher (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys 



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Looking good. ChopChop time ?



Not sure really, the Ganesh packet says 60 days flowering time and they have had 49 days from the lights being flipped to 12/12. There is still bud growth at the top and the calyxs haven't really swollen yet. On the Ganesh with satellite buds the seeds from when I pollinated haven't yet developed - they are big but not turning brown so I think maybe 60 days is going to be about right. I will keep you all posted and will be checked trichome colour ever few days :hubba:


----------



## BudMuncher (May 17, 2011)

Gonna harvest the top half of one of the Ganesh today, it is done, got a good few amber trichs but mostly cloudy and I need to get it drying. The lower half of the plant I will leave for now as some of it is seeded from when I pollinated with Orange Candy Floss and the seeds have not fully developed yet. Will post later on with photos


----------



## BudMuncher (May 18, 2011)

Harvested top of one of the Ganesh at day 58 flowering. Have hung her up in a cupboard to dry. Noticed a few male flowers where she slightly hermied, so both my Ganesh hermied, though this could be due to possible light leaks.

All photos of the plant I half harvested..

1) Whole plant
2-3) Main Cola
4-5) Smaller buds
6) Upside down harvest
7) Male flower
8) Whats left of this plant
9-10) Seeds growing


----------



## BudMuncher (May 18, 2011)

Here's the rest of the plants..

1-2) The other Ganesh
3-4) Bubblelicious
5-6) FAT Bubblelicious
7) Tent now.

Ganesh is at 58 days flowering. Bubbles are at day 44 flowering and just starting to frost up. The fat Bubble is so top heavy due to that massive top cola and stretching during vegging, really sways when I take it out of the tent! Might end up having to stake her lol!

It won't be long and they will all be done and my tent will be almost empty! Thats why I've just germinated 2 Mandala 8 Miles High seeds, 2 Ice Canna freebies from Dutchbreed and 5 Dutchbreed Mini Mangos. Hoping to start them all of well in the tent vegging once the current ladies are harvested and once male mini mangos (autos) are taken out I will have an idea of whats staying in there and what can go in greenhouse! Hopefully by then I won't have so many blooming sunflowers in pots in the greenhouse!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

I think you could went for another week with the Ganesh's. But at least you will have some smoke soon


----------



## BudMuncher (May 18, 2011)

No bro like I said I only harvested HALF of ONE of two Ganesh and because it was ready - mostly cloudy and about 10-20% amber trichomes. The rest of that plant I have left until the seeds are ready. The other Ganesh will stay until I am happy with both seeds and trichomes.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 25, 2011)

I have harvested the Ganesh over the past month in sections as needed the seeds to develop. Been smoking some I dried a month ago and its awesome, I can't keep away from it :hubba: Got a decent amount of seeds.

The bubblelicious I have harvested today, it took a long while finishing but have over 100 seeds from the 2 ladies. just over 4oz wet from them. FAT buds! VERY sticky!

Pics! Ganesh buds and trich covered leaf first then the Bubblelicious main top buds, then seeds then the smaller buds.

I'm happy  I've got weed everywhere! Jars and tubs full of the stuff! 

I now have put the tent back to 18/6 and have 4 Jalapeno plants in there along with 2 Ice Canna and 2 Dutchbreed Mini Mango - the latter are autoflowering.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats Miss. If you are happy i'm happy for you. :aok:


----------

